# wanted 8ft slide in truck camper



## shoman44 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi i am looking to trade my boat for a slide in camper for my truck. Or i have some cash. Not much. Let me know what you got. Thanks


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=5959


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I Have a co worker who has one for sale...pretty cheap too.. Pm me


----------



## shoman44 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does your buddy still have the camper?


----------

